# Need stocking ideas for my 29 gallon tank!



## hubbywubbybubby (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello! I would like some stocking ideas for my new 29g tank. I currently have 2 male guppies and 2 male endlers who get along great and will probably add more. I plan on getting a zebra pleco in a month or two after i let my aquarium establish. I live in an area with hard water and my pH right now is between 7.6-7.8, however im trying to lower it a little more. What would be some good tank buddies to add in with my guppies? I would maybe like some variety, i was debating adding a couple mollies but i read that you have to keep males and females so they arent aggressive, but i dont want any fry! My tank is only a few days old, so how long should i wait to add fish as well?
Thanks all!


----------



## hubbywubbybubby (Jul 17, 2021)

Also on a side note… is it worth keeping live plants in your tank? I know they are very beneficial but i dont exactly know how to take care of them. Will i be okay sticking with the artificial?


----------



## Merman81 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi, tank looks good. Get yourself a test kit and check it daily to see when your tank cycles. Also get some seachem prime and stability. It helped me cycle my tank pretty fast. Your best off using pure ammonia to cycle it instead of a fish in cycle. I have a 20gallob tank with ember tetras, cardinal tetras, pigmy corys , cherry shrimp and a honey gourami as a centerpiece. It’s a very mellow and peaceful setup. Live plants are definitely the way to go your fish will thank you. You can get some that don’t require a lot of work like Java ferns or Java moss, wisteria temple plant. They will definitely help maintain a healthy environment. I just use root tabs and add seachem fertilizer once a week and my tank looks pretty good. Enjoy!


----------



## MrTony1920 (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice tank. Just a ideal what about some snails and shrimps?


----------



## BettaLoverCharlie (Jul 20, 2021)

Merman81 said:


> Hi, tank looks good. Get yourself a test kit and check it daily to see when your tank cycles. Also get some seachem prime and stability. It helped me cycle my tank pretty fast. Your best off using pure ammonia to cycle it instead of a fish in cycle. I have a 20gallob tank with ember tetras, cardinal tetras, pigmy corys , cherry shrimp and a honey gourami as a centerpiece. It’s a very mellow and peaceful setup. Live plants are definitely the way to go your fish will thank you. You can get some that don’t require a lot of work like Java ferns or Java moss, wisteria temple plant. They will definitely help maintain a healthy environment. I just use root tabs and add seachem fertilizer once a week and my tank looks pretty good. Enjoy!
> View attachment 844508


Looking good!!!!


----------

